# British Gas



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

We have our electric with British Gas but our gas comes from Calor. (LPG estate)

Had an offer from the back in September 2017 for a free boiler service. Thought great thanks saves me £80 compared to my normal plumber.

So called the number on the email below gave them the code and my account number.










As you can see I have a year from the date of the email to book the free boiler service. Rang and was told had to be activated by end of December 2017. No where does it state that on the email. Said he would get a copy, came back and said we can't get to see them.

Then said I had missed the deadline and can't accept it. Explained again doesn't say this in the email.

Spoke to the manager who said the same. Told him I want his full name as I'm going to the ASA and BBC Watchdog as they are misleading customers.

He then soon changed his tone and upheld the offer. Does make me wonder how many people have missed out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I had the email too. I was cynical though thinking they would come up with faults that would cost a lot of money and try and sell me their Homecare plan so deleted it! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Arvi said:


> I had the email too. I was cynical though thinking they would come up with faults that would cost a lot of money and try and sell me their Homecare plan so deleted it! Let us know how it goes!


If they try it on. I'll have it double checked and go from there.

Not booked until mid March

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I switched to BG from Homeserve several years ago - in defence of BG they do a lot more during the service of my boiler than Homeserve ever did, and they completed the safety and technical alert bulletins that Homeserve didn't complete (or even mention) during their 3 year period of servicing.

I did have to negotiate the annual fee down last renewal with the termination team, so expect similar this year; to the extent I could have to look elsewhere (but NOT Homeserve!)


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had a similar offer via their 'Rewards' scheme, not used it as yet. I have received endless offers from them during the time that I was with them but have since switched for a cheaper tariff. Will be booking the service in, and will be making sure that I get it too!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

c87reed said:


> I've had a similar offer via their 'Rewards' scheme, not used it as yet. I have received endless offers from them during the time that I was with them but have since switched for a cheaper tariff. Will be booking the service in, and will be making sure that I get it too!


Good luck with getting the boiler service. I wonder if they hadn't accounted for how popular it would it be

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Just changed to British Gas, all I wanted was the energy supply. BG sent far too many letters saying when came we come and do a free service, which I didnt want. The last time they did a service on my boiler they missed the appoint 4 times and each time I had had to take a day off work. They would only say that the engineer would be there 8-4 and they were so stroppy about the whole thing, implying that I had something to hide.

When he finally turned up, he openly admitted that because the gas was so clean and my garahe located boiler was so simple that there wasnt anything that needed doing. A couple of weeks later I noticed some detailing kit was missing, too late to point fingers though.

So I told them no thanks about the free service, when I read the paperwork I saw that the first year was free and the second year was £210 and it was an insurance contract that I was buying as opposed to a service.


----------

